# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anyone hear of.... (and what are ur thoughts on this by Euro Pharmacies...attachment)

## NiceGuyResearcher

Anyone hear of....

rx heads . net ?

anyone had a good experience with them?

They've been around for a very long time since like 2012, I've been buying from them....some of the companies that they sell testosterone e. (like Rus-Bio Testosterone E.), I didn't really have a good experience but I think it's cause I kept jabbing the same area too much and scar tissue formed making it difficult to inject there and maybe not necessarily the Rus-Bio brand?

they seem to be affiliated with napsgear

in fact, i left a paid review for rx heads . net and it sent me to the trust pilot for napsgear

they liked my praise of napsgear that rx heads gave me a 40 % coupon on the entire order of my next purchase, so that would lead any reasonable person to think that *indeed they are affiliated with napsgear*

the website format for rx h . net is very similar to napsgear, too.

*Question*
Is this real Euro Pharmacies Testosterone E. or counterfeit ? (does it look legit)

***You may note the top metal blue cap was slightly at an angle upon delivery....and it was from 1 of their domestic shipping stations instead of Eastern Europe actually from the south east is where it was in the tracking history

the top metal cap crunched or made a crink noise meaning it was affixed, but at an angle--- some other knowledgeable lifter told me it's very common that the metal cap sit at a partial angle, but what's important is that the grey stopper be not punctured.

the customer service rep told me their gear has at least a 1 full year shelf life, so i have at least 12 months to use it after I drop some bodyfat, which i hope to be April 2022 (next yr)

By the way, the info. on the bottle is not an ingrained part of the bottle, but a see through peel away label

pic
attachments follow...

----------

